# A Marine turns 98



## Pappy (May 21, 2014)

Yesterday, a proud day for all there, my Dad, who fought at Iwo Jima, turned 98 years old. He received an award from Congress and a flag that has been flown over the Congress building. I got to visit with many cousins I hadn't seen in years and my sister who is up from Kentucky, see pic, brought Dad up with her. 
Dad, a very proud Marine, was amazed at everyone who showed up to celebrate his big day.

Semper Fi, Marine.


----------



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations and Happy 98 to your Father Pappy!  Thank you Walter for your service and sacrifice for your Country!  Wish you all the best! 

View attachment 6837


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2014)

Thank you Meanderer, I was so happy for him. When they gave him the presentation, I don't think there was a dry eye in the house.


----------



## That Guy (May 21, 2014)

Most excellent.  Semper Fi.


----------



## kcvet (May 21, 2014)

a salute. from one vet to another


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday to your father Pappy, what a wonderful celebration.  Thanks to Walter for his service and sacrifice! 

​


----------



## kcvet (May 21, 2014)

The 36-day assault resulted in more than 26,000 American casualties, including 6,800 dead. Of the 20,000 Japanese defenders, only 1,083 survived. The Marines' efforts, however, provided a vital link in the U.S. chain of bomber bases. By war's end, 2,400 B-29 bombers carrying 27,000 crewmen made unscheduled landings on the island.


----------



## Misty (May 22, 2014)

View attachment 6875

A Very Happy Birthday to your Dad, Pappy! My Thanks for his service to keep us all safe....Very Proud of Him! Looks like a Very Nice celebration to honor him.


----------



## Bettyann (May 22, 2014)

What wonderful pictures, Pappy! You are justly proud!! Your dad looks wonderful for 98.... Good for him and glad he enjoyed his party!


----------



## Lynda (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations and blessings.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2014)

Debris and war machinery on Iwo Jima after the battle. What a Godforsaken island.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

in English Iwo Jima means sulphur island. Japan changed it back to its original name Iwo To. which means the same thing. had something to do with Eastwood's movie letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## Falcon (Jul 10, 2014)

Pappy.  Your Dad is a hero if ever there was one.  Glad he had a nice celebration and looking forward to a couple more.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 5, 2014)

How grateful I am for your father. My dad (peace be upon him) was a WWII vet.  I am grateful for all who serve America.  May God bless your father every day.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Shamhat said:


> How grateful I am for your father. My dad (peace be upon him) was a WWII vet.  I am grateful for all who serve America.  May God bless your father every day.



Thank you so much. I am so damn proud of him.


----------



## oldman (Aug 6, 2014)

Better late than never.

From one Marine to another, HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Semper Fi, Hoo-Rah and all that good stuff.


----------

